# Goat shed



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - the weather FINALLY is going to cooperate for a day or so - maybe I can get to work on the goat shed! I hauled in 100+ pallets over the last few days, so I have plenty for this project! Gonna go fire up the 8N and dig some "holes for the poles"!

Any volunteers?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Put me down as a volunteer. Please send a paid fer round trip plane ticket to your goat farm and the promise that I can be the tractor driver.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Be glad to help afterall this old :bouncy: has been told that he knows a lot about :bouncy: BTW GF wants one!! Now what am I supposed to do ??? And it's your fault!!!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Be glad to help afterall this old :bouncy: has been told that he knows a lot about :bouncy: BTW GF wants one!! Now what am I supposed to do ??? And it's your fault!!!! *


Tell her that you're the only old goat she'll ever need! Volunteer to have her rub ya behind yer ears awhile!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

when I first saw this topic I thought Dean got into trouble with the GF and got kicked out of the house again!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Dean, you practicing your shake and shimmy? Someone is still looking for a manure spreader! :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: 

HAHA
yumyum yumyum yumyum


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - after NO rain for 7 months, I start my shed. NOW IT DECIDES TO POUR YESTERDAY! We got only an inch, but it will be mucky for a few days. If I could have gotten the poles up, I'd have been fine, but NOOOO!:argh:


----------

